# Higher mesh plasticol printing



## MatBM (Jun 5, 2017)

Sorry, another newbie query. 

I have a design with a bit of fine detail in that I tried printing using a standard 110 mesh screen. Although the rest of the image prints well, laying down a nice amount of plastisol ink, the fine detail quickly starts to blur after about 6-8 shirts. 

I figured I needed finer mesh to retain this detail so have exposed a higher mesh screen. However, I'm finding I do not get the same level of ink coverage. When I do one pass, flash, then another pass, the ink either does not transfer thickly, evenly and flat, or the image doesn't appear crisp. I also find the detail is still blurring.

I'm aware that plasticol will not pass through a higher mesh as easily as a standard 110, but I have experimented with a slowly squeegee pull and harder pressure and I'm fairly sure I have a good viscosity. Maybe the ink needs to be thinned further?

Could a factor be that the emulsion coat is too thin for plasticol printing in a higher mesh , and would another coat help?

My question to experienced printers is - how do you print a plastisol design with fine detail on higher mesh screens?


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

MatBM said:


> Sorry, another newbie query.
> 
> I have a design with a bit of fine detail in that I tried printing using a standard 110 mesh screen. Although the rest of the image prints well, laying down a nice amount of plastisol ink, the fine detail quickly starts to blur after about 6-8 shirts. ( _that is not mesh related, either your off contacts is not correct or your press looses alignment. You should be able to print over a 1000 prints with 110 screen without issue. It could be your not clearing the ink from your screen each pass. Off contact should be about 1/4 of inch off the shirt. A trick if your press doesn't have this adjustment , get a furniture pad for the feet and stick it on the screen at the top where it meets your platen, this will give you 1/4 of inch. if you pull you may not have enough fore are strength to clear the screen you may want to push your designs, i do both, depending on the job. )_
> 
> ...


 _High mesh screens are great for very detailed designs, halftones and blending of inks. Advanced artist software has some tools that work with corel for color seps, images to film converters etc. _


----------



## ThePrintGame (Sep 21, 2017)

Please post a picture of the blurred details.


----------



## MatBM (Jun 5, 2017)

Hey, thanks for your reply. I have been advised that the fine lettering I'm trying to print is too thick and needs to be thinned to allow for the slight thickening of the print. For example, the gap lines in the letter 'E' or the dot in 'A'. The font I have is quite thick, so I've amended this and will do another screen to see how it improves.


----------



## Danmark (Oct 12, 2017)

150 Count mesh with 55 micron diameter thread, amber or yellow, should help with the detail but still allow for enough ink to deposit. If it is a darker color or printing on top of a base white, then 230 mesh will do well. Of course face coating the screen will help as well. This will improve the RZ of the screen and yield better edge definition.


----------

